# Problem mit Batchdatei; Beendet sich nach Eingabe



## Azi (3. Juli 2005)

Also, ich habe mehrere Batchdateien geschrieben, die ich nun mit einer kontrolliert starten möchte. Der Code:

```
:eingabe
set 1=Nein
set eingabe=leer

set /p eingabe=

if exist "befehle\%eingabe%" (
 :0
 if %b%eingabe%% equ 0 (
 echo Der Befehl %eingabe% wurde nicht initialisiert!
 echo Bitte neu starten!
 goto eingabe
 )
 :1
 if %b%eingabe%% equ 1 (
  echo Die Überprüfung für %eingabe% meldete Fehler!
  echo Wirklich starten (Ja/Nein)?
  set /p 1=
  if %1% equ Ja (
   set %b%eingabe%%=2
   goto 2
  )
  if %1% equ Nein (
   goto eingabe
  )
 )
 :2
 if %b%eingabe%% equ 2 (
  cd "befehle\%eingabe%"
  call "%eingabe%.bat"
  cd ..
  cd ..
  goto eingabe
 )
 echo Der Befehl %eingabe% wurde nicht geladen!
)


if not exist "befehle\%eingabe%" (
 cd "befehle\befehl"
 call "befehl.bat"
 cd ..
 cd ..
)
goto eingabe
```
Ich habe keinen Fehler gefunden  ...


----------

